# Battery Hog: Amazon App Store



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Difficult

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Has anyone noticed Amazon App Store hogging up battery life? I left my phone charged & unplugged last night and woke up @ 82%... I checked BadassBattery Stats and it showed Amazon being the main culprit. Apparently it was connecting to the web during the night.

I unfortunately use some apps from the app store and w/o Amazon on my phone, those apps cease to function. Anyone else w/ this problem?


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just make sure stop it after I leave it. If not yea it stays in the background. I don't use it that much I just check periodically for any good free apps. I have a few I barely use.


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

droidrage729 said:


> I just make sure stop it after I leave it. If not yea it stays in the background. I don't use it that much I just check periodically for any good free apps. I have a few I barely use.


How do you make sure of that?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I have had luck breaking the market link on some apps. You have to have root and you can use titanium backup or rom toolbox. It doesn't work for all apps but it does for some.

Once the link is broken, you can freeze it.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

